# Customization of a Rena 55 Smartfilter.



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Well a few days after i set up my 20g long I came to realize that my Hagen 30 wasnt really going to cut it, but I had a rena smartfilter 55 laying around that i had no filter media for besides the biostars that come with the model.

So ingineuity came, and I filled the smartfilter with filter floss to see if it would work properly.

Within 20 minutes of starting it up my 20g long is clear as a whistle. 

For those of you who dont or never have owned a Rena Smartfilter, it works originally by pushing water through a tube under the filter media, up into a box that has four sides of it as filter media (if you use theirs) Well i came to find out that if you took the box out, and left the tube it, it works just like a canister filter by pushing water UP through filter media. So essentially i created a canister HOB. 

and so far, its worked like a charm, just if any of you try this at home, DO NOT STUFF FILTER FLOSS OVER THE BIOSTARS, IT'LL BACK UP THE FILTER AND IT'LL LEAK. Found that out when I did so and lost 3 more gallons on the floor.


----------

